# частный



## Emil100

Hello,

I have been unable to find out how to interpret the word "частный" in the context below.
Would anybody be able to help?
The text is from http://www.kp.ru/daily/25755/2741163/

- Cитуация с рулями высоты могла произойти только в том случае, если бы в кабине самолета сидели дилетанты. Ведь согласно летной инструкции, так называемой «молитвы пилота», прежде чем начать полет, один из членов экипажа, чаще всего бортмеханик, зачитывает алгоритм действий. «Снять ручной тормоз». - «Сделано». - «Отжать стопор руля высоты». - «Сделано». Кроме того, перед командиром экипажа - приборы, где на тот случай, если что-то не выполнили, будут гореть лампочки и идти предупреждающие звуковые сигналы. Получается, Як-42 запустил двигатели, вырулил на взлетную позицию, а все (!) члены экипажа не отреагировали на то, что им приборы подают сигнал «Стопор не снят». Маловероятно. Речи о том, что экипаж мог проигнорировать инструкцию, потому что *частный*, быть не может. Вероятно, произошла все-таки техническая ошибка, в которой еще предстоит разобраться специалистам.


----------



## Natalisha

I didn't know that "экипаж" could be "частный" but I found some articles which prove that not only aircrafts can be private but crew teams as well.


----------



## LilianaB

I think it is a very bad Russian, but please wait for other opinions. _Most likely, it could not have been the reason that the crew had ignored the warning just because they had been a private enterprise_.


----------



## DiPetrio

The phrase is incorrect. Частный - private. Private crew? It's strange.


----------



## LilianaB

The language of the paragraph may not be perfect, but this is what it means, I think, or rather , I am pretty sure. People do not always talk or write in the language you expect them to, meaning perfectly grammatical and coherent.


----------



## morzh

"Частный самолет / частный экипаж" may be used (and are used) where the plane/crew do not belong to a corporation/airline but belong to a private person / non-airline company.

Same as "private jet / private plane".


----------



## LilianaB

What about charter?


----------



## Maroseika

I agree with Liliana. What they might mean is that the plane was just chartered. In this case Russian word частный was just misused. 
Another version, the author of the text really thought the plane was private. Actually, he is not too far from the truth, because the company, to which this plane belonged, was just a cover-up, letting any owners of airplanes to fly using its license and other documents, but not being a normal air company with permanent staff, technical and traing department, etc.


----------



## Emil100

Thanks for the replies. Anyway, it all seems to make more sense now


----------



## morzh

Just to summarize:

"Частный" may mean:

1. Particular. (as in particular case, particular taste, exception case, and such. Частный случай, частное мнение.
2. Partial (as in "partial derivative") - in math/physics. Частная производная.
3. Private, as opposed to government. As "Private enterprise/property". Частное предприятие, частная собственность.
4. Privately owned by a person, as opposed to corporate ownership. Private plane - Частный самолет. Частный извоз / Частник - self-employed cab driver.


----------



## Emil100

Maybe, "Частный" may also mean "local"?


----------



## morzh

Emil100 said:


> Maybe, "Частный" may also mean "local"?



Not directly, no.
Indirectly it may, but it has to be coupled with the "local" word itself, or somehow have the "local" or some locality used in the same sentence.

Such as,

- Это - *частный* случай произношения слов с "о" *во Владимирской области*. --

Here the geographic locality makes "частный" acquire the meaning of "local".


----------



## gvozd

Emil100 said:


> Maybe, "Частный" may also mean "local"?



Yes, Google Translate offers that as one of the versions.


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Yes, Google Translate offers that as one of the versions.



Can you use it in a sentence in this particular sense?


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> Can you use it in a sentence in this particular sense?



In what sense? Emil asked



> Maybe, "Частный" may also mean "local"?



I replied. Why should I seek the sacramental sense in every thread?


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> In what sense? Emil asked
> I replied. Why should I seek the sacramental sense in every thread?



Emil asked a direct question.


Emil100 said:


> Maybe, "Частный" may also mean "local"?


 
You replied this:



gvozd said:


> Yes, Google Translate offers that as one of the versions.



This is not an accurate reply to the question and is quite confusing (would confuse me).
The reason is: he asked if it has a particular meaning, and you replied that "Yes, Google translate...etc".
This does not answer if it does have this meaning (which to me it does not).

Also by answering "Yes" You, you personally, and not the Google, are responsible for providing an example to corroborate your reply if asked to. If you cannot, you should retract it, or just say "Google gives that translation, but I cannot think of such usage myself".

In case you actually can provide such, and should I find it correct, I will retract my statement and will agree with you.

Now, can you use it in the sentence in the sense Emil asked?

PS> Please do not take it as a competition of some sort, "I am right / you are wrong". I am just trying to clarify a confusion, that has been created by our answers.


----------



## gvozd

morzh said:


> PS> Please do not take it as a competition of some sort, "I am right / you are wrong". I am just trying to clarify a confusion, that has been created by our answers.



I see. Please do not blame me, I'm so tired after my work. The next time I'll be more observant


----------



## Explorer41

LilianaB said:


> I think it is a very bad Russian, but please wait for other opinions.



It's a big overstatement, I think. Quite normal newspaper style in the newspaper article. More, the sentence in question is a direct speech, so it bears quite the normal a bit spoken shade. The sentence does not make any trouble to understand while reading the article because the article contains all the context needed to resolve any ambiguities - it states, for example, that the aircraft belonged to a hockey team.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, you are probably right. It is a mediocre Russian, I would say. Regarding the  adjective local as an alternative, I do not think it means that at all, in this context. It just means that the crew worked for a private owner, private company as opposed to a national airline.


----------

